# noodle or pin or fly rod?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

which is your goto or which do you prefer?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fly rod or spinning rod with flys on it for me! No pinning for me, and you can use a pin reel on a noodle rod!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Noodle, pin and fly rod : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

i have both noodle (ml) and a 7wt, but prefer the noodle.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I enjoy fly fishing the most. I'll be trying some trolling early season this year so I'll probably be going noodle until they get higher up.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

On the river: Noodle with center pin for deep fishing, fly outfit for shallower and more versatile presentation.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Bait fishing all the way. check out the links for proof.


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

This was talked about a few times last year.... I am a firm believer in being able to adapt to all conditions that present themselves. Yes it is best at times to use one or the other no doubt about it. I personally use all three.. pin, fly and noodle set ups. 
Last year on one trip I was fishing with the fly and my friend had a pin.... well it was one of those days that without the fly rod only a couple could be landed. That day it was deffinately a 3-1 fly day. Then at other times just the reverse was true. 3-1 pin.
The best advice I can give would be adept at using all thee types...the more one can learn as to using tackle the more fish there is to be landed....Good luck to all in the upcomming STEEL season... ( and I didn't say steelers season.boooooo.. LOL )


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

gotta love it steeaholic, i laugh everytime~

and i also use all three, its fun no matter what!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Because I have yet to master the pin( dont have the money for one), I say spin/noodle rod...I use to be fly only but now I love the thrill of watching my bobber twitch and Im hunched forward saying : come on hit it come on" then wham its FISH ON.. You guys are making me day dream ....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha Ha that was funny!!! Makes me wanna fish the lower Elk!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I myself prefer my Barbie poll. I can sneak up on the steel that way! Plus is is ultra small, ultra light, and ultra cool.

Really though, all three methods have their time and place. Fall you will probably get more fish drifting bait/jigs/lures. But I watched first hand in the spring Golden1 and Nforkoutitters catch a lot on fly rods. Whatever makes you happy, they all work.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome lol


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> I myself prefer my Barbie poll. I can sneak up on the steel that way! Plus is is ultra small, ultra light, and ultra cool.
> 
> Really though, all three methods have their time and place. Fall you will probably get more fish drifting bait/jigs/lures. But I watched first hand in the spring Golden1 and Nforkoutitters catch a lot on fly rods. Whatever makes you happy, they all work.


I like my snoopy pole a little better with the Woodstock handle!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Let me remind everyone this season about the language and other TOS rules..... This includes posting videos of that nature. Funny it might be, stuff like that does not belong on the OGF forums. Someone is not with OGF now because of it, lets try to keep the forum clean this year. Thanks, OGF STAFF.

Posting of external web site addresses: Are allowed provided they are not for advertising purposes (financial and/or bulk traffic), and must be pre-approved by OGF staff. This includes other fishing websites.* Content on external websites must not be offensive, abusive, and/or adult oriented*
Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/faq.php#ixzz1UxiGv6HF


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> I like my snoopy pole a little better with the Woodstock handle!


Especialy if you win the contest!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Im not looking to start anything, but were those videos on youtube or vimeo, wanted to forward to a buddy of mine..


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

pin,you can use bait,jigs,flys and lures.if you want a arm jarring hit,hold a kwick fish in heavy current with a pin


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> Im not looking to start anything, but were those videos on youtube or vimeo, wanted to forward to a buddy of mine..


its a video making service i think called xtranormal or something like that!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I fish with a fly rod about 90% of the time, solely during the fall and spring. I drift fish with a spinning rod occasionally during the winter when the fish are really holed up.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> its a video making service i think called xtranormal or something like that!


thanks,! and tree frog, whats a quick fish?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> thanks,! and tree frog, whats a quick fish?


Well for me a quick fish would be like a tuna!..lol.. sorry could not resist!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> thanks,! and tree frog, whats a quick fish?


Its like a crankbait/flat fish type lure... it puts out alot of movement in the water...which equals more lateral line feel...which equals hot chrome...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hahahh, and ya, that would be sweet!


----------

